# Glass serving bowl!



## GHNelson (8 Jan 2015)

Just purchased this and its not for putting Fruit Salad in!
If I receive it  in one piece........ it will be a miracle!
  
Diameter 25 cm and height 18 cm.

hoggie


----------



## Jose (9 Jan 2015)

It shall make a nice bowl. Plus its got a big surface area in relation to the volume which is good. Any inspiration as of yet?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jan 2015)

HI Hogan, 
Superb size bowl for a Wabi-Kusa 
Hope it arrives in one piece  Where did you order it and how much was it please


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (10 Jan 2015)

Time for rehab Roy, your addiction is getting out of hand! LOL


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jan 2015)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Time for rehab Roy, your addiction is getting out of hand! LOL


As long as I've been here hoggie has been like this haha!


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jan 2015)

Hi
I think  it was a one of bud....made in Poland!
Purchased it from Ebay.
hoggie


----------



## dean (3 Apr 2016)

Did it arrive in one piece ?


Regards
Dean


----------

